# Aftermarket Tow Mirrors



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I have a 2001 Chev. Silverado and according to my dealer they can't get the extended tow mirrors for my truck. Can someone tell me where I can get the extended tow mirrors that are electric and look like the original?







Thanks, Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have you dealer check GM part number: 12495931.
According to our parts department they are the camper mirrors for your truck.
If you have power mirrors or heated mirrors you will lose all of those features.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike,

I have the mirrors that Gary mentioned. They are manual, but they work well. They were $195.00 from my local dealer. Standard three bolt installation. The whole job took 20 minutes.

If you have power mirrors, they you can go the Schefenacker route. High Dollar stuff. Here is their website. Remember, High Dollar! $400 +, but they have the power options.

http://www.ttt-mirror.com/

You also have the option of the McKesh and CIPA mirrors.

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gary, they will not work on 96, correct? Different body.

John


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

Mtn.Mike said:


> I have a 2001 Chev. Silverado and according to my dealer they can't get the extended tow mirrors for my truck. Can someone tell me where I can get the extended tow mirrors that are electric and look like the original?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save your money. I bought some from the web that are great for $30.00 each and they go on and off easily. See web site for Etrailer.com. I use 10801 &2. good luck.

MVP

http://www.etrailer.com/products.asp?model...=13&image1.y=10


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

John,

I am sorry to say that they are for then "new" body style Chevrolet/GMC truck. I think your truck has the stainless steel mirrors that have a round bar that comes up and out of a stainless steel triangle. There is a company that makes a extended bar that will let you push your mirror head out about 6"-8". I will see if I can find out who it is if you would like.

Gary


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

markvpayne said:


> Mtn.Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2001 Chev. Silverado and according to my dealer they can't get the extended tow mirrors for my truck. Can someone tell me where I can get the extended tow mirrors that are electric and look like the original?Â Â
> ...


These are what I use also....they do a good job and I liked the price. You maybe able to find them at a local auto parts store, Camping World or even WalMart.....try them and if you don't like them return them....just be careful with them.
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The slip ons are what I use now also. Only problem is which mirror to look at first, takes about 1/2 hr to remember to check outside ones first. They would have been a better design if the mirror was bigger and covered your existing mirror, so you only saw one.

Ya know, that 2 cents thing John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The slip ons are what I use now also. Only problem is which mirror to look at first, takes about 1/2 hr to remember to check outside ones first. They would have been a better design if the mirror was bigger and covered your existing mirror, so you only saw one.
> 
> Ya know, that 2 cents thing John
> [snapback]36302[/snapback]​


I like when you look over and because the mirrors are at just slightly different angles you see the TWO tractor trailers coming at you!!!


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

I like the double mirror thing. I ajust the original truck mirror to look each bottom corner of the trailer so you can always see exactly how far your trailer is from the painted lines on the road. I adjust the cipa to look beside and rear of the trailer.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

My factory tow mirrors are double mirrors as well.







I like the fact, that if positioned correctly, I almost see everything that is behind my tailgate and under my bumper.







The best thing is I don't have to worry about someone stealing them or falling off.









The slip-ons and others are great choices. I have just become spoiled since I put my factory mirrors on.









Just my $.02.........Again!

Tim


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys. I currently have the CIPA strap on mirrors and while they don't vibrate they seem to have an awfully small viewing area. I will try them again and if not satisfied I will find something else. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I have these POWER VISION third set (97 gmc siera, 99 gmc suburban 2003 chevy 1500HD) They work great also this is the company that makes the ones that you can get on the new trucks.
I think they are weel worth the money (JMHO)

Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You could try stylinconcept.com
Don


----------

